# Windows 10 Pro - Can't join the domain



## bmoregedco (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello,

I am trying to connect new Windows 10 Pro computers to a new Windows 2016 Server Standard. These computers were upgraded from Windows 10 Home.

I am trying to connect these computers to the local domain now and am receiving this error message;

"Can't join the domain. Contact your IT admin for more info."

The computer can find and ping the domain, but it is not authenticating. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

That could be many things. First make sure you don't already have a machine with that name in AD. Secondly check the IP/DNS settings. Are you using DHCP? If so what is handing out IP's? A router or the server? Is DNS on the server? If so set the DNS ip of the station to that of the server and create a host entry in the DNS database.


----------



## ewarner23 (Sep 7, 2017)

Every Time I try to install either Window Server 2016 or 2012. I'm never able to connect computers to the server or the domain. What would I be doing wrong? If someone can point me in the right direction as far as setting up the server from the beginning and getting the domain setup on other computers. I just can't figure out what I'm doing wrong when I'm setting up the server. So could someone help me please. Thank You!


----------

